# The Cruze reached 130mph!!!



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

And I wasn't even moving!

I'm sitting in line (not moving) at the kid's school. I notice the speedo moving. I look down and the thing is slowly (not the same speed that it initializes at) climbing for no reason! It reached 130 and then at the same rate, started to move back to 0. W.T.F.? anyone else have this issue? No other gauges changed, car didn't act any different. I put it into neutral just to be safe. 

I hate to make this comparison, but my kia used to do this. The whole cluster would reset.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

I have hit 122 in the cruze but i was moving lol. And that is bizzare btw!


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

There is a ECM programing update that will fix the issue. Take it in to your local dealership, and they should be able to help you out.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine did that the other day when it was raining. Twice. 

The dealer said they couldn't fix it if they couldn't replicate the issue. *rolls eyes*


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> The dealer said they couldn't fix it if they couldn't replicate the issue.


While I understand this, it infuriates me beyond belief when I have to take my car back home without any work being done.


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

All they have to do is search for bulletins.

*PI0758A

*[h=4]Condition/Concern[/h]Some customers may comment that when accelerating from a stop and/or coming to a stop at low speed, the speedometer may briefly jump and the radio volume may suddenly increase if the speed compensated volume feature is enabled.
[h=4]Recommendation/Instructions[/h]An updated software calibration has been released to address these conditions.
Reprogram the ECM with the latest calibration available on TISWEB.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There's a TSB out for the clutch pedal spring snapping too, but they won't do the warranty work - at least at my dealer - unless the car actually does it for them.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> There's a TSB out for the clutch pedal spring snapping too, but they won't do the warranty work - at least at my dealer - unless the car actually does it for them.


Oh you have a dealer like mine, typical response: "no code, no issue, no fix" & "can not duplicate". Ya no **** you can't duplicate a intermittent issue. 

Gm needs to retrain all their dealers on customer satisfaction, people would not waste there time bring a car in with no issues. They can claim all they want that the dealers are all privately owned & operated, but the reality is the dealers are the face of GM for 99% of buyers/potential buyers. 

Don't even ask me about being coached on how to fill out the customer satisfaction survey, dealer even had one all filled out for me to see how it should look. Claimed anything less than perfect was a fail for them. Shady MFs.


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

Boy, it sure sounds like there are a lot of [email protected] dealers out there. Sure makes me feel better about my job, and my dealership.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> There's a TSB out for the clutch pedal spring snapping too, but they won't do the warranty work - at least at my dealer - unless the car actually does it for them.


holy crap! I've had spring issues and they just tell me the spring needed to be lubricated. I was like WTF?! It sounded like the spring was getting caught on something and it was making a "thwang" sound when I'd push the pedal in.


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

*#PIP5044: Twang Noise When Clutch Pedal Is At Or Near Bottom Of Travel - (Jul 26, 2012)*









*Subject:**Twang Noise When Clutch Pedal Is At Or Near Bottom Of Travel*



[h=4]Condition/Concern:[/h]
Some customers may comment on a twang type noise as the clutch pedal gets near or at the bottom of travel. Noise may happen again as the pedal is released. Noise may be caused by a small burr in the groove where the clutch pedal return spring rides on the pedal end.
[h=4]Recommendation/Instructions:[/h]Remove the clutch pedal return spring and using a small file clean any burrs and round off the edge where the spring makes contact to the groove at the top and bottom of the lever where the spring hooks in. Re-install the clutch pedal return spring and verify concern is no longer present. Use Document 2515769 to get to clutch pedal spring removal.

My car had a different noise, but I had to go through the same steps involved in the spring noise.


















The are two types of springs that were used on the clutch return. You can see the anchor points of the coil type spring. My car originally had the tension type spring. Luckily the new housing came with the coil type, it makes the clutch pedal feel MUCH better.










Needless to say, it isn't a small job. The steering column has to be removed, battery, battery tray, brake booster moved, etc...


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Holy crap! I'd rather have the dealer do that work. Can I just walk in and say, "here, I am having the issue described in #PIP5044" and they fix it?


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

Theoretically? Yes. In real life? Probably not. 

They will probably try to grease it first. That won't work.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Jthod said:


> Theoretically? Yes. In real life? Probably not.
> 
> They will probably try to grease it first. That won't work.


They did grease it already, it came back the next day.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info. My Speedo did it for the first time today. Went up to 100 while at a red light. Won't take it in unless it happens often but good to know there's a fix.

Same for the clutch spring. Hasn't happened lately but when it was happening, took it two dealers and once to another and they turned me away with couldn't replicate or its normal. Guess they didn't want to go though all that trouble to fix a little spring.

Best advise, try other dealers til you find one that isn't lazy.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I hope the 2013's don't do this random speedo thing or that clutch pedal twang noise issue.


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

Both issues _should _be fixed on a '13.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jthod said:


> Both issues _should _be fixed on a '13.


_Should_ is the keyword, lol!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok so I took my car in today and I told them about this issue. They wanted to charge me ~$100 to update the software. I even told them there was a TSB about it. Didn't matter. WTF?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Titan, if your car is still under warranty, contact GM directly and get them to instruct the dealership to do this as a warranty claim.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

obermd said:


> Titan, if your car is still under warranty, contact GM directly and get them to instruct the dealership to do this as a warranty claim.


Phone #? I will do that. I'll call the dealer right now and give them the TSB I found PI0758A


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Got them to update the ECM to fix this issue under the bulletin PI0758A. I had to call and tell them that my GM service rep said that because there is a bulletin, that is will be covered under warranty so you do it! Now! And they did it.

Next time I will tell them I need a turbo upgrade and my GM service rep said it is covered under warranty  j/k


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

I went into my dealer this morning and told them about the bulletin and he searched for "PI0758A" and nothing came up. He then searched "speedometer" and bulletin PI0758A came up. So I made an appointment for tomorrow and we'll see how it goes. 

How long does it take to do the update?

Thanks,


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> I went into my dealer this morning and told them about the bulletin and he searched for "PI0758A" and nothing came up. He then searched "speedometer" and bulletin PI0758A came up. So I made an appointment for tomorrow and we'll see how it goes.
> 
> How long does it take to do the update?
> 
> Thanks,


Depends. I imagine only about 15 minutes but they have to put your car in line, the get a tech to get setup and then actually do a "diagnostic" and then do the update. I had my car in the shop for 3 days but they were doing all sorts of other work too.

Expect to leave it there overnight if your dealer is super busy. Otherwise, should be same day.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Jthod said:


> Boy, it sure sounds like there are a lot of [email protected] dealers out there. Sure makes me feel better about my job, and my dealership.


Agreed!! I am the "certified technology expert" or whatever title they want to give me.. But my theory in if you treat your customers with respect and listen to their concerns then you wont have to "coach" them on the survey.. I do tell them that they will be getting one and that it is my report card but don't go into how it was mentioned that they were "told" how to do it.. and as of yesterday my csi (customer happiness) is 3.94 out of 4.00 so I must be doing something right!! There are still good honest people at the dealership that are willing to help you just have to find them and treat them with the same respect that you want to be treated and they will go the extra mile for you, help you out and could possibly help you save a lot of time and $$.. Just remember we are human too (at least us good ones) :th_coolio:


----------

